# DIY detailing spray?



## NorthantsPete

Is it possible to make a bespoke detailing spray for wipe down after a wash?

whats in the quick waxes?

As a Cleaner wax user, Id like to top up the shine after a wash as i know a wash wil ltake a lot of wax off compared to a harder wax.

Its a nongaraged daily driver so it needs a regular clean when i wax


Id like to wash the car then apply a quick wax instead of just wiping/drying the spots offf. I Clean-wax every month or so.


----------



## steelghost

I'm sure it's possible, but you would have to have some serious physical chemistry chops, access to thousands of pounds worth of gear and materials, and have the time and patience to systematically test the various formulae you came up with.

To my mind you'd be best off choosing a QD or liquid wax that you can apply on a regular basis. Are you looking to use it as a drying aid as well?


----------



## steveo3002

cant see why you even get out the chair when products like sonax bsd are so cheap and work amazingly well 

good luck making something better


----------



## delboy828

i find the natural wax sprays dont work so well (can be a bit smeary) if there is rinse water kicking around on the panels... The best drying aid ones are pure synthetic... but formulating a wax based liquid emulsion isnt that difficult (not said with 100% confidence though)... there are commercial formulations available online if you search hard enough and these can give you a starting point in terms of ratios.

You could formulate this yourself and it wouldnt need to cost thousands, although its going to be hundreds for sure... You would probably need some advice though.. And the main problem would be it wont be as good as the commericial offerings (in all probability)


----------



## ncd

Unless I'm mistaken sounds like you want something like Autoglym AquaWax, Sonax BSD, Turtle Wax - Wax it Wet? Can't really see why you are looking to make something that already exists? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

think its like all his other threads. just a **** t-a-k-e on detailing.


----------



## fraser87uk

No is the long and short of this. 

Unless you have the knowledge, machinery, and access to the raw material (and even know what the raw material is) then definitely no.

Waxes, yeah you could make a simple wax, colour it, scent it make it hydrophobic and bead etc etc. A complex wax? Again not likely. A quick detailer that is easy on and off, great gloss, durability. Really no. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

I did mix some Armour All Shield (50-100ml) with some water to the 500ml mark and it makes a decent spray & wipe spray wax  

Tremendous beading but a bit grabby on removal and takes a few passes to buff it all away. Made something I was about to bin into a reasonable product but better off just going into the market and looking around. 

No doubt products purposefully designed for the job will work better.


----------



## VIPER

As most have said, and although I really admire anyone's passion to experiment and try and create something, if there's any sector of the detailing product market where it really isn't worth the effort, it's QDs. As I've said only this morning, there's such a wealth of great ones out there, all for roughly the same price that just do what they say on the bottle, that to try and replicate the manufacturers' extensive R&D on your own, would most likely end up being a very costly and largely futile exercise I'm afraid. Sorry to rain on your parade, so to speak, but this is the truth of the matter.

I _could_ recommend a product that's perfect your requirements here, but I feel the risk of sounding like a bit of a fan-boy at best and being on the payroll of the brand in question at worst lol! So I won't. It's not hard to find out though


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech

Or is there


----------

